# Petunias and fan flowers-toxic to rabbits?



## hippie (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi

I have recently bought some potted flowers for the garden and am unable to find any info on the net to tell me if they are safe for my little bun. Does anyone know if petunias are safe for rabbits? I also have a plant by the name of scaevola aemula-its common name is the fan flower and it is native to australia. If anyone knows if this is ok for my rabbit it would be very much appreciated!!

Thank you!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 26, 2011)

If you can't find info in the library here, I'd give my vet a call.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 26, 2011)

Petunias are on the list of toxic plants at pesches.com/gardenrx.reference/toxicity.

I've never heard of scaevola aemula, but an online search for it & "rabbit" gave me a posting on a garden site by someone in the US South. It said she loved the plant but the wild rabbits kept eating it. This probably means it's ok, but I'd go slow, just to be sure.


----------

